# iPod nano Gravur - was steht bei euch drauf?



## schutzgeist (13. Dezember 2005)

Hallo 

Eigentlich war ich der Meinung, hier mal einen ähnlichen Thread gesehen zu haben.
Find ihn aber über die Suchfuktion absolut nicht, daher mach ich nun hier nochmal einen auf   

Hab mich nun dazu entschlossen, mich zu Weihnachten selbst mit einem nano zu beschenken und da Apple die kostenlose Gravur noch anbietet soll die dann wenn schon auch mit drauf..
Nur da haperts... ich hab keine Idee, was ich draufgravieren lassen könnte.
Hab gestern Abend bereits 3 Stunden nach Sprüchen u.ä. gegooglet und bin immer noch nicht weiter.
Daher dacht ich, ich frag mal hier, welcher Schriftzug denn euren nano so schmückt 
Werden doch bestimmt ein paar Leutchen einen haben?

Dann schießt mal los 
Steffi


----------



## JohannesR (13. Dezember 2005)

Ich wuerde sagen, der Klassiker ist gut:


> Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consetetur sadipscing elitr, sed diam nonumy...


----------



## Philip Kurz (13. Dezember 2005)

Oder halt "Standard-iPod-Gravuren", wie: "Philips EiPott" etc.

... ich persönlich habe nichts drauf ... der Apfel reicht.


----------



## Suchfunktion (13. Dezember 2005)

Also ich wuerd mit "MICROSOFT MacXP" draufschreiben lassen


----------



## BSA (13. Dezember 2005)

Ohh, ich wusste gar nicht das man sich da was drauf gravieren (oder wie auch immer man das schreibt) lassen kann. Ich wollte meiner Freundin ein zu Weihnachten schenken, würde mich auch über viele Antworten hier freuen..

Gruß BSA

Meine Idee:


----------



## schutzgeist (13. Dezember 2005)

So, hab mich nun entschieden 
Zwar kein Ausbruch an Kreativität, aber damit kann ich leben:



> Shake well to shuffle songs


 

Aber ich bezweifel, dass das Dingelchen noch vor Weihnachten kommen wird 
Hab grad das Geld überwiesen... geben wir der Überweisung mal bis Donnerstag. Und dann noch 7 Tage bis versandfertig...

Ich glaub ich werd bis ich ihn hab jedem Postboten sehnsüchtig hinterher schaun


----------



## Duddle (14. Dezember 2005)

In diesem Thread gibts ab dem 4. Post noch ein paar Vorschläge, nach denen ich damals gefragt hatte.

 Ich hab mich für

 Verweile doch,
 du bist so schön!


 entschieden. Faust ist toll.;-)


 Duddle


----------



## thooomy (14. Dezember 2005)

wie wärs mit:

"I'm not entirely worthless. I can be used as an bad example."

?


----------



## zioProduct (14. Dezember 2005)

"Alder, was guckst du? Noch nie Gravur gesehn?"        
"Special Edition :: Only for real PIMPS"
"Ich gehöre dem geilen Typen, von dem du mich augeborgt hast"
"Die einen reden darüber, er hat mich"
"Ich glaub mein Besitzer mag deine Augen" <---- Falls du ihn deinen "Freundinnen" zeigst 
"Warning, do not press Start, else every see your crappy dance moves"

ach kp, mehr kommt mir nicht in sinn ;-]


----------



## JohannesR (14. Dezember 2005)

zioProduct hat gesagt.:
			
		

> "Alder, was guckst du? Noch nie Gravur gesehn?"
> "Special Edition :: Only for real PIMPS"
> "Ich gehöre dem geilen Typen, von dem du mich augeborgt hast"
> "Die einen reden darüber, er hat mich"
> ...


Toll... 
Was für einen Klingelton hast du auf deinem Handy?


----------



## therealcharlie (14. Dezember 2005)

für die freundin wär 





> We have all the time in the world


 ganz nett find ich, falls man halt james bond fan ist


----------



## BSA (14. Dezember 2005)

Wollte gerade mein Kauf abschließen, da lese ich:
*
Vergewissern Sie sich bitte, dass alles richtig geschrieben ist. Gravierte iPod Player sind vom Umtausch ausgeschlossen.*

Dann werd ich es wohl doch nicht machen. Und gleich bei mir in Media Markt gehen und das Teil kaufen!

Gruß BSA


----------



## zioProduct (14. Dezember 2005)

Klingelton, gar keinen, ich hab nur Vibra, in ner Disco hör ich sound sowiso nicht, und bei Arbeit stört er. Toll...


----------



## crazykenny (22. Dezember 2005)

Made in West-Germany
Made in DDR

Je nachdem ob du den iPod magst oder nicht


----------



## Suchfunktion (27. Dezember 2005)

Ich habe jetzt:
"Mess with the best,
die like the rest!"

das rul0rt


----------



## PatrickHG (25. Januar 2006)

Ich hatte das Glück, dass ich Weihnachten bei meiner Tante in New York verbringen konnte. Und zu meiner Überaschung lag dann auch noch ein Ipod unterm Weihnachtsbaum  

deshalb steht auch auf meinem "New York, Xmas, 2005" drauf.


----------



## ipod lover (26. August 2007)

hay hay ich hab bda ma ne frage also ich ahb schon überall gesucht und so aba ich wollte wissen ob man die gravur auch noch haben kann wenn man den ipod schon hat ! 


ich werde mir sowas wie love hurts oder so druf schreiben 


danke im voraus !


----------



## MasterJM (6. September 2007)

Ich denke nicht, jedenfalls nicht auf diesem Weg.

Ich war vor 2 Wochen im Apple Shop Bielefeld. Die gravieren nichts,
meinten das geht nur im online Shop. Wirst dir also sonst was suchen
müssen, der so etwas gravieren kann ohne das es verkratzt etc. 

Gruss


----------



## fhil (28. Dezember 2009)

Ich weiß, dass das Thema ein bisschen verjährt ist, aber vielleicht liest das ja doch noch jemand und kann mir helfen... ich bin nämlich fast am verzweifeln...

Ich habe mich entschieden, dass ich mir einen ipod nano kaufe und ihn gravieren lasse. Habe mir daher ziemlich viele Zitate zusammengesucht und meine Lieblingslieder durchforstet.... das Ergebnis: ich hatte 4 Seiten mit Sprüchen!

habe mittlerweile mit großer Mühe nur noch 3 Sprüche, Zitate wie auch immer:

1.   wer stehen bleibt kann rosten 
      wer rennt kann sich verlaufen 

das ist ein Teil aus einem meiner lieblingslieder ...die Band hat sich aber vor kurzem aufgelöst 

2. lachen kann so leicht sein

Das kommt auch aus einem Lied der Band die sich vor kurzem aufgelöst hat (Muff Potter)
würde aber zu mir passen, da ich sehr viel und sehr gerne lache 

bei dem Zitat könnte ich auch entweder meine Initialien oder meinen Namen unterbringen 

3. blink and you miss a beat

ist auch aus einem Song aber diesmal von Incubus und Incubus hör ich schon ziemlich lange und das Zitat würde auch zu einem mp3 player passen. außerdem kann ich dann auch noch wie bei 2. meinen Namen unterbringen, wenn ich das überhaupt will

BITTE HELFT MIR - ICH BIN VERZWEIFELT

antwortet schnell ... ich will ihn mir morgen bestellen


----------



## smileyml (28. Dezember 2009)

Im Sinne des 2. Zitates habe ich bisher immer die "keep on smiling" gravieren lassen.
In die zweite Zeile dann und die erste leer gelassen.
So hat irgendwer mittlerweile einen silbernen Mini damit  und mich meine ipod der 5. Generation.

Letztlich würde ich immer auf kurze Sprüche setzen und Initialen oder gar Namen aus Gründen des Wiederverkaufes vermeiden.


Aus deiner Auswahl würde ich dann klar den dritten nehmen.

Grüße Marco


----------

